# Salt and Trace Minerals



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Do you offer salt and trace minerals to your mice? I noticed my one mouse was ignoring the food in her tank, but kept searching around for something. I put a salt and trace mineral wheels in her tank and she went ballistic for them! She licking to beat the band and so is the other mouse in her tank. Is it normal for them to need these? I had heard it was unnecessary.

Thoughts?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Not so sure about the trace minerals, but I suspect that sodium chloride (table salt) is not good.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Sodium chloride is a NECESSARY dietary requirement....it is harmful in excess.

Salt/mineral wheels/licks should not be necessary if the mice are on a diet that meets all of their nutritional needs.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I make my own food mix using human grade organic grains. Could it still be missing things? And will they know when to stop? I only know with equines they will only intake what is necessary.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

http://www.afrma.org/bc_mineralproteinmice.htm


----------

